# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Call in the Cavalry - 2017

## JBeaucaire

2017 - Happy New Year!

Call in the Cavalry - 2016

----------


## Tony Valko

I'm not understanding what the OP wants to do here. It's a conditional count but I'm totally  :Confused: 

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1168440

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone want to assist with this one please?
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1168391

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to help with this VBA cleanup?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...38#post4557438

----------


## MrShorty

If I have followed this one correctly: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4559541 the OP has 1E11 records he would like to perform lookups on. My advice at this point is to use database tools to query the database (databases?), but I do not know databases and Excel. If anyone would care to jump in....

----------


## AliGW

I am not at all sure what the OP of this thread is after: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...52#post4560152 Can anyone help?  :Smilie:

----------


## MrShorty

I probably should have known that this one would venture into business math concepts that I am ill equipped to answer, but I dove in anyway: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1170019
I suspect that someone who is business math savvy will quickly recognize what kind of calculation the OP is trying to perform and be able to recommend the correct financial function or other to perform his profit calculation.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have some free time to look at this...

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1169964

----------


## Tony Valko

Anyone use Mac Excel?

Sounds like a simple conditional formatting question:

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1170002

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi all,

There is a question *here* regarding subclassing Excel. I have provided some code to the OP but there are certain stability issues apparently and I'm afraid I have devoted as much time as I presently can to this question. If anyone can offer assistance it would be greatly appreciated by both the OP and me.

----------


## AliGW

Does anyone understand what is going on here?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1170029

----------


## samba_ravi

> I'm not understanding what the OP wants to do here. It's a conditional count but I'm totally 
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1168440



I think we wants to count the product IDs from the Invoice Numbers in which the "B1" (input given by OP) must  be one of the product ID,

you have the count the Products IDs from the Invoices which contains B1 only in this case 
1003398
1003584
1003587
only have the Product ID 7511025, so you have to count the product IDs from these invoices only

----------


## MrShorty

This one http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1170709 is about a spreadsheet that runs impossibly slow and/or is unresponsive on one particular newer laptop. The spreadsheet seems to work fine on other computers (even my dinosaur). Does anyone have any idea what to look for to explain this behavior?

----------


## MrShorty

The OP here (http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...88#post4566788 ) turned down the usual "plot a separate series for each condition" approach to conditional charting, preferring instead to use VBA to apply some kind of color map to the data. Since this is beyond anything I ever do (and feel like learning right now), does anyone want to jump in and help?

----------


## TMS

Anyone have any thoughts on this: 

VBA error in calculations. Need more decimals?

The OP generates some values using VBA but they don't agree with the Worksheet functions. The code works ok on my laptop. I can't think what to check

----------


## FlameRetired

This OP is asking for some complex sorting rules on a moving date criteria. They would prefer not to use formulas .... 

Not even sure I understand the concept properly.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...08#post4567408

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have a gnatt chart type solution here

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Anybody have a gnatt chart type solution here



Hi Jeff,
Not sure I can help with a Gnatt chart but I'll take a look at it's anagrammatical cousin  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## jeffreybrown

> Hi Jeff,
> Not sure I can help with a Gnatt chart but I'll take a look at it's anagrammatical cousin



That's quite comical as I was just headed back to this post to correct it as I realized my mistake...

 :Smilie:  Thanks

Unfortunately I don't think I can claim English as my second language...

----------


## TMS

Anyone have any suggestions for this: Macro fails after sharing workbook

The OP has a workbook with macros that works well until he Shares it.  It does stuff like Protect and Unprotect the worksheets in order to safeguard formulas and buttons, etc.  

Clearly, you are somewhat limited with a Shared workbook with what you can and cannot do.  Anyone think of any alternative approach to help him?

----------


## MrShorty

It didn't take long for this one to get beyond my feeble skills in database work: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1172051

as easy as the pivot table was to put together, I might be inclined to suggest a change/calculate event that will refresh the pivot table whenever data is added/removed from the source table.

I could probably put together a string of calculations (COUNTIFS() to count the values, then LARGE() functions to return the top 5, then lookups to find the sire names for each), but I am a bit sketchy on doing all of that when one could also need a formulaic approach to maintaining a "unique sire name" list and to deal with the scenario when two or more sire names have the same count. Someone who knows this sort of thing better then I could jump in?

----------


## MrShorty

My feeble skills are obviously no match for the dark side of VBA on this one: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...37#post4580237 The OP seems to be looking for a way to determine what called a function (a way to access the call stack?). I made my feeble suggestion, but I have no idea if there are better ways to determine how a procedure was called.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Need some help please.  I just got a phone call that is going to pull me away for the rest of the day.

Would somebody be so kind as to finish up this thread!  Thank you.

----------


## FDibbins

Any VBA experts want to help onthis?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...le-sheets.html

----------


## Arkadi

The OP started with an Excel request, but I suspect doing what he wants can be more fully accomplished in Outlook.  I have never really used VBA in outlook so I thought I'd see if anyone here has expertise in that area and wants to give it a looksy?  The thread is here

----------


## MrShorty

Excel 2007 does not support the built in box and whisker plot the OP is using here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ot-x-axis.html so I cannot see what he is trying. I expect that the right choice of date axis values and configuration should give him/her the desired result, but I cannot do much in my older version of Excel to explain the details of how it should be done. I don't know what version of Excel introduced the built in box and whisker plot, but if one of you with a newer version could have a look.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Not so sure I have the solution here

----------


## jeffreybrown

This OP finally change the title to their thread so wondering if somebody would be so kind to offer a solution!

----------


## JeteMc

I drastically  cut down the OP's workbook to make a sample to show how the formulas (SUMPRODUCT based) work (post #4). The OP says that while the formulas work, the actual spreadsheet freezes when scrolling or selecting a cell and then reports that it is calculating. The original sheet has 200 columns and just over 2400 rows of data, which along with 2 other sheets weighed in at @ 1.4M (OP attached a zip file to post #1). My instinct is to suggest changing the Calculation Options to Manual, however I have never done this with one of my spreadsheets, and am not sure that this is a good recommendation. I would appreciate someone with experience along the lines working with large amounts of data would give the OP some advice. Thanks.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4598990

----------


## MrShorty

I suspect that this thread would greatly benefit from someone who is knowledgeable about database design and use:http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4599452

----------


## FlameRetired

I have done all I can think with formulas, and I can not come up with anything (so far) that doesn't require vast numbers of array formulas. ("1000s" of rows in the source data and up to 40 columns of output) My solution depletes resources.

I should have seen this one coming.  :Mad: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4600034

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have a good solution here?

----------


## xladept

This thread needs a formula expert! :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

I suspect the csv file upload on this one.

----------


## Trevor_S

Hi, have just found this thread, hope its ok for me to post to.  I've been working on a solution for this post https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4588735 for a while.  The OP wanted code that would translate strings from another programming language into "plain English"!  Another forum member and I took it on, producing code that found and replaced specific strings/operators, changed cases, etc.  However, I'm struggling with brackets.  A "!" before the brackets negates all the operators within the brackets, plus bracketed expressions (and negations) can potentially be nested.  If someone with a greater understanding of string conversions could please take a look at this last bit, I'm sure the OP would be grateful - as at present they have a solution that is almost there, but not quite!
Thanks.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Good People

I developed a solution for the OP on this Thread not recognizing the OP was running on the Mac.  My Mac is not operational at the moment...can one of you Mac literate persons help?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...op-to-end.html

----------


## AliGW

I think this is probably a monumental, if not impossible task, but can any VBA expert help?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...b-etc-vba.html

----------


## AliGW

Is any VBA expert able to help with this quoting query? The OP wants to offer selected merchandise dependant on choices made via a selection box, and I think it's going to get a bit unwieldy if done using formulae. Thanks!

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...n-box-vba.html

----------


## FlameRetired

OP is unable to convert text "dates" to numeric. I also am unable to do it with the upload. It appears Excel 2013 is a common denominator. Excel 2010 poster has no difficulties.  :Confused: 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4628200

----------


## AlKey

Hi Dave. Here is a spreadsheet with converted dates

----------


## FlameRetired

Hi AlKey. Thank you. I failed to mention that OP's data is continuously updated. Sorry for the oversight.

----------


## Trevor_S

I don't have Excel 2013, but is the issue related to a default date format, as in the second scenario here: https://support.office.com/en-gb/art...4-14c4f124876e ?
I've noticed that all the dates have a day number greater than 12, so would be invalid if day and month were reversed.

----------


## FlameRetired

@ Trevor_S, thank you.

That's very observant, and what the link states is very interesting. This might explain a lot.

----------


## AliGW

Does anyone understand well enough what Rachel is trying to do here?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4636842

She is trying really hard to explain how her spreadsheet works and what she wants, which is some sort of cross-tab lookup. Can anyone help at all?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> Does anyone understand well enough what Rachel is trying to do here?
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4636842
> 
> She is trying really hard to explain how her spreadsheet works and what she wants, which is some sort of cross-tab lookup. Can anyone help at all?



I'll take a look.  It was down to my comments that she's doing a major re-write..

----------


## AliGW

Thanks, Glenn.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Mmm. Wish I  hadn't volunteered...

----------


## shg

Would some kind person with Excel 2003 look in on https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...a-request.html and tell me if they have a problem with the xls file attached to post https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...l#post4639381?

----------


## bebo021999

I think it is impossible with formula without helper. Do you think so?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...lculation.html

----------


## MrShorty

As usual, pivot tables and chart questions quickly go beyond my level of expertise https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...vot-chart.html
the OP wants to change the name of the data series in the pivot chart. It appears to me that these names are linked through to the source data so that you cannot change them to something other than the text in the source data. Anyone who knows differently?

----------


## JBeaucaire

I've corrected the code found here, but the OP is still getting errors I can't duplicate nor resolve.   Any ideas?

----------


## jeffreybrown

I don't usually get involved with the Commercial Service and this thread is probably why.

https://www.excelforum.com/commercia...o-another.html

Anybody have some ideas why this runs fine for me, but the OP says they get errors!!

----------


## JosephP

hey Jeffrey

replace the debug line with .showalldata and it should be good to go in excel 2011. for whatever reason none of the files in that thread can be opened in excel 2016 without the code being stripped out

----------


## FDibbins

> I don't usually get involved with the Commercial Service and this thread is probably why.
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/commercia...o-another.html
> 
> Anybody have some ideas why this runs fine for me, but the OP says they get errors!!



I get the errors too, running 2016 desktop

----------


## FDibbins

Hope this comes out, I set it to show formulas - this is on Extracted Raw Data sheet...

C
D

1
*Custom SKU*
*Manufacturer SKU*

2
HDN.J.CH.3.1
=#REF!A5

3
HDN.J.CH.3.2
=#REF!A6

4

=#REF!A7

5

=#REF!A8

6

=#REF!A9

7

=#REF!A10

8

=#REF!A11

9
HLV.L.BH.4.1
=#REF!A12

----------


## jeffreybrown

@Josie, thanks for the help...it seems to have moved the thread along further.

@Ford, those actually are not the errors I was referring to.  I was referring to the code not running as the OP pointed out.  What you noted, those errors were there from the very beginning and not what the OP was seeking.  The OP was seeking VBA code to move data.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Somebody care to take a crack at this...

----------


## ChemistB

Can't see a Formula solution here without a lot of helper columns.  I'm thinking VBA but I could be wrong.   :Confused: 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-criteria.html

----------


## Arkadi

Although posted in the access section, the OP is looking for Excel VBA help from what I can tell.... 

He wants to scrape some web data by populating a field and hitting search, which is easy enough, but after that I'm not sure, specifically the captcha that is part of the page... anybody able to help him?

https://www.excelforum.com/access-ta...l-details.html

----------


## Kyle123

You can't do it, that's what captchas are designed to prevent you doing

----------


## bebo021999

Unreliable MATCH that I could not figure it out!

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...h-formula.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Can I get one of you VBA guys/gals to help with this one!

I've come up with a way I understand, but can't get the last piece (so I suppose I don't really understand).  :Confused: 

I can delete all the dups, but when it comes to the last dup, the concatenated results in column M are 101 which are not unique themselves.

I'm sure I've done this the hard way, so if somebody can help with an easier method I would be very pleased.

As I understand the OPs requirement, the "brown" shaded rows should be deleted.

----------


## humdingaling

thought was simple Max IF formula but because its dealing with Time im getting incorrect results
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...x-formula.html

can someone see where i am going wrong here?

----------


## AliGW

It seems that the OP has decided that your formula works and has now marked the thread as solved.  :Smilie:

----------


## MrShorty

I might be overthinking this one: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...sum-value.html It's a "resource allocation" type problem where the OP wants to divide up several "units" of different types across 6 teams. I suggested a couple of tutorials, but someone might see a "simple" edit of the code the OP started with that will work well enough without going into the more rigorous "find the absolute best" allocation of resources.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to take a VBA crack at this!

----------


## humdingaling

anyone with Win10 and VBA knowledge want to have a stab at tweaking this code
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...io-help-2.html

seems to be quirk in windows 10 that it would automatically rotate pictures for some reason

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone heard of/seen/know anything about a Data Sensitivity Bar in (probably) 365?
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ivity-bar.html

----------


## FlameRetired

I think the only way left here is going to be VBA.

An earlier array formula has been simplified non array. There remains a problem (helper column A in sheet 'Result Set (2)'). All I can come up with is a lengthy array formula. OP has just indicated they have 13,129 rows of real data.  :EEK!: 

I'm out of ideas.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4677917

*Edit* Solved it. Found simpler helper column*s*

----------


## ChemistB

Follow up question on this post

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...amplitude.html
note the graphs at bottom of his spreadsheet.

----------


## MrShorty

I did not catch that the OP was working in Access and not Excel. https://www.excelforum.com/access-ta...ml#post4683383 I gave the best advice I could find on the internet, but I just do not know Access at all. Can anyone chime in with a more knowledgeable answer?

----------


## Jacc

Hello all
I'm sort of abusing this thread here to bump my own thread.   :Smilie:   Threads tend to go stale after a number of replies.
I got some good answers, I just want more because I think it's a really interesting topic. I can't be the only one who wonders about this.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...periences.html

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello all
> I'm sort of abusing this thread here to bump my own thread.    Threads tend to go stale after a number of replies.
> I got some good answers, I just want more because I think it's a really interesting topic. I can't be the only one who wonders about this.
> https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...periences.html



There are 16 posts on that thread, the last being just after you posted this.  Instead of posting comments like that here (which for asking for help on question in a thread you are stuck on), rather, just bump your thread there please

----------


## MrShorty

I did not get that the OP wanted a dashboard here https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...filtering.html since I can't do dashboards, can anyone step in and help out?

----------


## xladept

This OP and I are just confusing each other, (probably attributable to my dotage) - anyway hope you can help her.

----------


## FlameRetired

> This OP and I are just confusing each other, (probably attributable to my dotage) - anyway hope you can help her.



You have a link?

*Edit* Never mind. It was hiding behind _my_ dotage.  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

I don't think OP and I are using the same dictionary.

One or both of us is very confused. I can't tell which it is.

Feeling brave?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4692292

----------


## MrShorty

This OP is trying to figure out some not lat/long coordinate system in Texas: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...own-to-me.html I tried to point out a few pages, but none of them seems to help figure out his specific coordinate examples. Does there happen to be anyone on this forum who is familiar with these different geographic coordinate systems who could step in with more knowledge?

----------


## AliGW

Anyone able to come up with a macro to help the OP in this thread to rearrange his data slightly?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...l#post4699636#

Thanks.

----------


## xladept

Are any of you versed in pinyin??  I don't know how to help this OP :EEK!:

----------


## AliGW

Anyone any good with pivot charts? This one has me stumped: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...raph-help.html

----------


## AliGW

The requirements in this thread have escalated somewhat such that I think VBA is required: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...dashboard.html

Could a clever coder please take a look?

----------


## songhaegyo

I have a post in commercial services! Need some calvary power to help.

I am giving 10 points ( all i have to spare!) as a little gesture of incentive...

----------


## FDibbins

songhaegyo this is not really the place to post that kind of thing, plus you need to include the link so others can find it easier  :Smilie:

----------


## songhaegyo

i am calling the cavalry... is that wrong?

----------


## AliGW

Yes, it is - you should bump your CS thread instead. The purpose of this thread is for those of us helping to call for reinforcements if we get stuck helping someone out.

----------


## FlameRetired

This one is text extraction from @ 5000 lengthy paragraphs. Formula solution looks impractical. VBA anyone?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4713821

----------


## AliGW

Does anyone want to have a go at this? Looks deceptively easy, but I drew a blank - can't see the wood for the trees.

https://www.excelforum.com/search.php?searchid=7177844

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Does anyone want to have a go at this? Looks deceptively easy, but I drew a blank - can't see the wood for the trees.
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/search.php?searchid=7177844



Hi Ali,

That one seems to have gone missing.

Any ideas why?

----------


## AliGW

That's odd! Try again: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...a-columns.html

----------


## AliGW

I think this one probably needs a VBA solution to rearrange the data. Can anyone help?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...f-columns.html

----------


## FlameRetired

If this is doable by formula it is above my head.

Maybe VBA?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4718186

----------


## JeteMc

In Post #5 of this thread the OP would like to calculate the 95th percentile of the data (194000 rows) using the LOGINV function.
The problem as far as I can tell is the presence of #NUM errors in the data, E15671:E19044 (among other places), however I may be missing something and feel that there may be others that are more well versed in statistical analysis that could offer help.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4720083

----------


## FlameRetired

Anyone familiar with finance?
OP is struggling with an Averaging goal in a field I am not familiar with. I sense attempt to average averages. All I could solve was the array error. After that I don't even know what the questions are.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4724386

----------


## samba_ravi

Hi, one of my colleague protected an excel file with password and forgot the password, can any one help in cracking the password.

----------


## sandy666

What about rule 11 ?  :Smilie: 

no file - no help  :Smilie: 
(hope there is no personnal info or any sensitive data)

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi, one of my colleague protected an excel file with password and forgot the password, can any one help in cracking the password.



Siva, you should know better than to ask that here  :Confused:

----------


## samba_ravi

> Siva, you should know better than to ask that here



I did not understand what you said

----------


## FDibbins

It is against forum rules to ask for password cracking

----------


## AliGW

Siva - Your post does not comply with Rule 11 of our Forum RULES. 

Don't post questions regarding breaking or bypassing any security measure. Such posts will be deleted, and repeat offenders will be banned. *This includes posting of links to sites that offer software, code or services to do this or posting of code to remove passwords*

----------


## samba_ravi

> Siva - Your post does not comply with Rule 11 of our Forum RULES. 
> 
> Don't post questions regarding breaking or bypassing any security measure. Such posts will be deleted, and repeat offenders will be banned. *This includes posting of links to sites that offer software, code or services to do this or posting of code to remove passwords*



I am aware of that, that's why I asked here without attaching the file

----------


## FDibbins

file or no file, we do NOT allow discussions of password breaking, the rules are very clear on that

----------


## sandy666

> Hi, one of my colleague protected an excel file with password and forgot the password, can any one help in cracking the password.



and what we can say?

----------


## AliGW

> I am aware of that, that's why I asked here without attaching the file



The rule also clearly states:





> Don't post questions regarding breaking or bypassing any security measure.



@ Sandy:





> and what we can say?



Nothing, obviously! Any assistance offered would be in serious breach of the forum rules.

----------


## sandy666

The question was rhetorical  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AliGW

It may have been, but some participants might not appreciate that subtlety.  :Smilie:

----------


## sandy666

Hm, and *now* what I can say ?  :Wink:

----------


## MrShorty

This OP is trying to measure volatility in what I think are investments: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4732117 I don't know how volatility is measured by investors (I suggested a couple of resources suggesting standard deviation to measure volatility), but I am not sure about the suitability of this measure for his data. Anyone here know about investing and can comment?

----------


## MrShorty

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...bar-chart.html

I can confirm the behavior the OP describes in 2007. I don't know if it changes for other versions. Just wondering if anyone can either confirm the 100 label limit or not. Additional input would be welcome.

----------


## sandy666

I added 500 labels and I can add more - bar chart (ex2k16-64)

----------


## MrShorty

Interesting. The OP says that he is using 2016 as well. Possibly the OP is using a 32 bit version, and this limitation is due to a 32 bit version?

----------


## sandy666

2013-2016 
Data series in one chart - 255
Data points in a data series for 2-D charts - Limited by available memory
Data points in a data series for 3-D charts - Limited by available memory
Data points for all data series in one chart - Limited by available memory
so if there is no limitation for points I can say - no limitation for labels  :Smilie: 

maybe OP has 256 kb of RAM?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

2007
Data points for all data series in one chart - 256,000

summa summarum I added 1 000 labels for both series  :Smilie:

----------


## MrShorty

I am aware of those limitations on #points/series and #points/chart, and have bumped up against them once. From my testing, it seems that this 100 labels per category axis is a separate limitation from the points/series limitation.

----------


## sandy666

I don't have patience for more...
156 series x 500 labels
chart size: H:2500 x W:40 (cm) (ca. 984 x 16 in.)

If you want to check this one - be my guest  :Smilie:

----------


## MrShorty

You might revisit the thread. Aardigspook seems to have figured out what is going on with these category axis labels.

----------


## sandy666

This confirms my thesis: OP should understand what he does  :Wink: 
500 axis labels
156 series x 500 labels for values
and it works.

Like Aardigspook said there it depends on many factors, eg dates (horizontal - less, vertical - more) - Microsoft automation, size of chart... etc etc....

All is well ends well  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have some insight to offer here >> VBA and a Pivot Table

----------


## alansidman

I'm stumped here.  https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...worksheet.html

When I run the Macro from Aug 28 sheet it errors out when it attempts to look at the Aug 21 sheet.  Each sheet is identified in the code loop.  Take a look at the whole issue as I have added a couple of lines of code that are not in the original.  

Thanks

Alan

EDIT:  Solved.

----------


## davesexcel

OP has admin problems....
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...t-problem.html

----------


## MrShorty

I'm sure I can come up with a solution for this (I even posted an outline of how I would envision doing it), but I am not yet ambitious enough to put all the effort into it. https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4742713

Perhaps one of you already has a procedure worked out for what the OP wants? Or maybe you know how to use some of Excel's built in database management tools to get this result? Or maybe one of you is more ambitious than I am? Or maybe we all wait to see how far the OP gets with the outline I gave him/her.

----------


## JosephP

can anybody help this guy? I don't have the patience https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...all-stack.html

----------


## JeteMc

I imagine that if this can be solved, it will require VBA. https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4742404

----------


## MrShorty

I am not sure how much more can be done here. The OP find the "helper columns" in the proffered solution "clunky" and is wondering if there are "better" ways to get this exponential moving average. As a fan of helper cells and helper columns, I thought the example solution was rather simple and easy to follow (anything but clunky). If anyone has additional thoughts, the OP would probably appreciate a different set of eyes on this one.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...g-average.html

----------


## FlameRetired

I've "thrown in the towel" here. I no longer know what questions to ask. Maybe someone can decipher the OP's intended logic.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4745519

----------


## FlameRetired

I seem to recall there is an issue with a build number. 



> Note: I am using Microsoft Office Home and Student 2016 Version 1707 (Build 8326.2096)



OP is having problems with formulas in forum downloads. I don't recall what the version issue is, and I don't know if this is related.

Anyone know?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4747137

----------


## 63falcondude

I believe that there is not enough info to go off of. Perhaps I am missing something.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...a-formula.html

----------


## MrShorty

This OP is seeing some unusual behavior in his copy of Excel: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4749655 I don't know if it is something in his installation or in the file. Has anyone else seen these behaviors that can suggest what to  look for?

----------


## xladept

Anyone able to group rows including an empty row here?

----------


## xladept

I'm not sure but I think this has been done - can someone help?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have an idea how to solve this in VBA?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could use some formula help here!

----------


## FlameRetired

I am certain this one needs one or more change event procedures to sort a rather large collection of tables.

It took me a long time to sift through this thread. (I made a lot of wrong "guesses" along the way.) I have no doubt now that VBA is the only way this can be done. Unfortunately I don't know enough VBA.  :Frown: 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4761570

----------


## jeffreybrown

This seems like a long stretch for a formula.  Could somebody offer some thoughts?

----------


## FlameRetired

OP wants to assign names to ranges with offset row headers. Can this be done with VBA?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4765110

----------


## AliGW

Anyone able to sort this one out with either a formula or a macro, please? It's about averaging speed over 15-minute intervals.
(gurus only - CS thread)

https://www.excelforum.com/commercia...-executed.html

----------


## davesexcel

If somebody is bored.......
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...-criteria.html

----------


## 63falcondude

Formulaic solution provided. OP now looking for VBA solution.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ter-table.html

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Once it became clear that VBA was neeeded, it was time for me to beat a hasty retreat...


Any takers?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4769693

----------


## TMS

Anyone have any thoughts on this https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...calculate.html

----------


## JeteMc

OP is looking for a formula to get a sum of values from multiple sheets and that works with the same functions (2016 version) that were used in the formula to get the sum of the values from each individual sheet. I attempted to help using functions available in the 2010 version, however that apparently isn't meeting the objective. You could probably skip down to post #13 in the thread to see specifically what the OP wants.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...orksheets.html

----------


## alansidman

I'm thoroughly confused.  Hopefully, someone here can see through the maze.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...one-sheet.html

----------


## MarvinP

Anybody want to submit to begging?  At:

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ta-filter.html 

I'm headed to bed as it is late.

----------


## MrShorty

This one looks like it is headed into full blown dashboard development, which is way beyond my skill set: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...-question.html I have pointed the OP to links discussing dashboard development, but perhaps those of you with more experience with that sort of thing may have additional or more specific ideas to contribute.

----------


## alansidman

This is an interesting Windows Issue.  Not an Excel Issue.  Any takers.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...e-taskbar.html

----------


## FlameRetired

Right click option 'Open a copy' suddenly vanished. Anybody know about this?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4780240

----------


## alansidman

i can't get my head around a solution for this OP.  https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...d-sorting.html

----------


## FlameRetired

I am thinking there are more than floating point issues here. Different sums sorted Ascending/Descending.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4783904

----------


## shg

Can someone help out a newb?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...his-macro.html

----------


## davesexcel

Anybody else have an idea on this date issue?
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4795387

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I give up...  i have NO IDEA what is going on in his/her head....

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4796286

----------


## Jacc

I started this but now I'm backing out. Yes there is a (poor) language issue but he did provide sample answers in the cell comments. Not sure if he's asking to much of a formula though.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...hole-cell.html

----------


## davesexcel

Array issue
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ect-field.html

OP loops through array, the 8th column always comes up before the 9th column



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have some suggestions on this filtering thread?

----------


## kev_

Relating to this thread: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...k-element.html

Locally the (alias) path to a file saved to dropbox looks like this:
C:\Users\kev\Dropbox\Penguins.jpg
(this is known)

The true path is:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/txqf5cnhr7...guins.jpg?dl=0

It's possible to get that path by 
- navigate to file in File explorer
- right-click on the file 
- click option Copy Dropbox link
- the value returned is the true path

dropbox.jpg


What I would like to be able to do is to write some VBA to lookup the alias and return the true path
*Does anyone know how to do that?*

thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## Jacc

IÂm out of time. Some nice VBA loops to be added here:
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...positions.html

----------


## MrShorty

This one has gone beyond the basic filtering that I readily know how to do. I'm sure if pressed I could figure out how to read the result of the filter into variables then put together the message box the OP wants, but I expect that many of you know better how to extract the information the OP wants and output it in a format more like what the OP wants. I also don't know and can't test what dflak's slicers can do in this regard.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...-how-many.html

----------


## JeteMc

According to the OP the data validation isn't working, although my tests are otherwise. The workbook has VBA components, so I am asking if a contributor with VBA experience to see if there is perhaps a conflict with the code and data validation. I believe that you can get the gist of the issue if you start with post #10.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4807697

----------


## MrShorty

This started out with the simple "are VBA macros and undo compatible", which they mostly aren't. https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...o-problem.html Though I did not say so in the thread, I suspect that someone with enough ambition could build their own undo handler to overcome this problem. Well, the OP found an example of an elaborate undo handler online and wants to adopt it into his/her project. The VBA is well beyond anything I can follow (with its use of classes and such). Anyone want to step in and help out here?

----------


## FlameRetired

I've never uploaded a *.zip file. This OP having upload problem.

I am about to get an education. 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4812992

----------


## humdingaling

someone want to start off a 2018 thread?  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

I've been waiting, too. Can just _anyone_ start it?

----------


## xladept

Yeah! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

OK. I've never posted 'Sticky' before. How's it done?

----------


## humdingaling

think only mods can sticky it

----------


## AliGW

I've created one, but can't make it sticky, so no, it would appear mods can't do that - sorry!

EDIT: Done it!  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Here it is: https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ry-2018-a.html

----------


## xladept

Sorry to have mislead you all :Frown:

----------

